# Shakespeare Excursion



## juggernot (Jun 18, 2015)

I got this 7.0' , 2 piece, med. action graphite spinning rod @ wallyworld for a grand total of $20.24. It has a stiff/sensitive action, stainless guides/rings, 6 to 12lb., 1/8" to 5/8" and feels like a great rod so far. Will fish it soon and report back..........


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 18, 2015)

I use their "Micro lite" (?) series rods, and like 'em a lot.


----------



## juggernot (Jun 18, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> I use their "Micro lite" (?) series rods, and like 'em a lot.



..they had some where I bought the Excursion, They had the same SS inserts and guides and seemed to have a nice action. Well made for the low price.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 19, 2015)

great crappie rod imo.


----------



## -CN- (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been liking my excursion ultra light so was considering a medium bait caster. The price is a very strong positive.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

Keep us posted


----------

